
Show HN: Share and discover user curated Apple Music Playlists - wiemee
https://www.playlists.am
======
wiemee
Last week a friend and I were discussing Apple Music (am) playlists. And how
it is nearly impossible to find any user generated playlists. So we decided to
create a tool for it, and here we are showing it to you guys. Any feedback is
welcome, and thanks for checking it out!

------
chatmasta
Cool! Beautiful interface, and love the ability to star without logging in.

Any plans to add support for other apps like Spotify? I've always thought an
"Instagram for playlists" would be a fun app.

~~~
wiemee
Thanks! Yeah, first off we're starting with Apple Music since it lacks the
discover features that Spotify does have. But if we gather a decent amount of
users, we'll definitely keep improving the site!

